# Bluetooth Speakers Bose Soundlink Mini VS Sony SRS X5



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys,

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here, hopefully some tech gurus / current owners can help me make my mind up.

I want to buy a wireless Bluetooth speaker, has to be portable & sound great - will mostly be used with my phone (HTC One)

I've narrowed down the choice to two products, whilst I can find one or two comparisons online, I just cant make my mind up!

Now I've been to many high street stores & from in store experience have narrowed down the decision to two products.

The criteria had to be: sound quality, sound output (good volume) & it has to be portable.

1. Bose Sounlink Mini £169 - top end of the budget
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio/...able-wireless-speaker-21449712-pdt.html#cat-0

2. Sony SRS X5 £110
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio/...able-wireless-speaker-10001976-pdt.html#cat-0

Can you help me make the choice...


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a JBL Flip 2 and I'm happy with it, the only downside is that the battery charge is limited, I get about 3 hours use on a full charge with volume at less than half.
@ £54 it's a good speaker: JBL Flip 2 Bluetooth Wireless Rechargeable Portable: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

There was a similar thread a few months back which might help:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353195


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I currently use a Hive Bluetooth speaker which isn't bad for the money


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just been through the same exercise. 

I dismissed the Sony as it wasn't as portable as I wanted. (giving presentations using laptop when travelling)

i'm not a fan of Bose and my preference was for a Cambridge Audio Go, British made with a great sound but when I looked they were to fragile. 

So reluctantly purchased the Bose Sound-link mini, but when I got the unit home and listened to it properly decided that in typical Bose fashion it had to much base for my preference.

Took it back and explained the problem, John Lewis were very helpful and suggested I try the Bose Sound Link Colour, I did and it was exactly what I wanted even though its not made in the UK. Great sound, good volume and very portable.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

JB052 said:


> Just been through the same exercise.
> 
> I dismissed the Sony as it wasn't as portable as I wanted. (giving presentations using laptop when travelling)
> 
> ...


I didn't enjoy the sound of the Soundlink colour compared to the mini - I think I'll be buying through JL too, still cant decide. Not many seem to have tried the Sony.

I'm not worried about it being a little bulkier than the Bose, but then again the smaller the better - as long as sound isn't compromised, its more of a BBQ / Picnic occasion rather than anything else.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> I currently use a Hive Bluetooth speaker which isn't bad for the money


From everything available on the John Lewis shelve (£170 & less) bose and sony were the most impressive, I really don't want to buy something & still look at something else.

Its hard to compare the factual information against Bose as they don't publish any technical specification.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've just gone for the Sony X3 definately the best sound quality & bluetooth range for the price.
I'm sure the X5 would be that much better again:thumb:


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> I've just gone for the Sony X3 definately the best sound quality & bluetooth range for the price.
> I'm sure the X5 would be that much better again:thumb:


How is it unplugged? the reviews tend to criticize the X5 sound when its unplugged from the mains.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

I have the Bose Soundlink Mini (in fact I'm listening to music on it just now) it's a well built bit of kit, but as mentioned above it does produce a lot of bass. It can become a bit too much at times. 
I often have to go into the EQ settings on my iPhone and set it to 'bass reducer'


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Jbl flip 2 here bought it from currys it was on offer for £39.99

Bought my daughter a pioneer one from richer sounds and it trounced the jbl but it's not got a battery like the jbl does


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Jbl flip 2 here bought it from currys it was on offer for £39.99
> 
> Bought my daughter a pioneer one from richer sounds and it trounced the jbl but it's not got a battery like the jbl does


I liked the sound quality from the bigger pioneers, but the smaller ones didn't really excite me


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

litcan91 said:


> How is it unplugged? the reviews tend to criticize the X5 sound when its unplugged from the mains.


I've only ever used it unplugged so couldn't tell you the difference.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> I've only ever used it unplugged so couldn't tell you the difference.


I'm guessing I can't go wrong with either option in the end...


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Bose Soundlink for sure. I have it and it easily puts a lot of normal stereos to shame. It's worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like the odds are on the bose from the pole, will be placing an order for one or the other in the next few days - will be reporting back of course for anyone who is in the same situation.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I've got the Bose Soundlink Mini and it's a great bit of kit that is always with me when I go away. It's designed to be placed with a solid surface behind it, thus making the bass stronger. Have you considered listening to it without a solid surface behind? I know in those circumstances it looses a lot of the thump. Also, you can often pick it for less than the RRP.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sveneng said:


> I've got the Bose Soundlink Mini and it's a great bit of kit that is always with me when I go away. It's designed to be placed with a solid surface behind it, thus making the bass stronger. Have you considered listening to it without a solid surface behind? I know in those circumstances it looses a lot of the thump. Also, you can often pick it for less than the RRP.


Most of them seem to be on their own displays in stores. Meaning that there's always something behind them, but it's a good shout! Bose seem to be holding their retail prices in the same way as Apple, where have you seen cheaper ones? I'd like to retain the warranty perspective.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Try www.hotukdeals.com, and search Bose. They tend to have offers posted fairly regularly. Not that it'll help you but I bought mine along with the Bose Soundlink 3 while working away and paid around £270 for the pair which is about the price of the Soundlink 3 on its own in the UK.
I have also just taken delivery of the Bose QC25 noise cancelling headphones from Amazon Spain for £160, they retail at £270 here. They were delivered by Amazon UK and came with a full Bose warranty.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

check out cambridge audio ones. Bose did not impress me at all.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

GNshaving said:


> check out cambridge audio ones. Bose did not impress me at all.


Have done, was the other way round for me. Surprisingly disappointed with Cambridge units


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sveneng said:


> Try www.hotukdeals.com, and search Bose. They tend to have offers posted fairly regularly. Not that it'll help you but I bought mine along with the Bose Soundlink 3 while working away and paid around £270 for the pair which is about the price of the Soundlink 3 on its own in the UK.
> I have also just taken delivery of the Bose QC25 noise cancelling headphones from Amazon Spain for £160, they retail at £270 here. They were delivered by Amazon UK and came with a full Bose warranty.


Will have a look, sound like a great price for all! Which country did you get the speakers from?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

From a tax free US store. I'd add around £30 for normal US prices which is still a good deal. I think the Minilink worked out at around £100 for me.


----------



## swordstoke (Aug 7, 2010)

For something a little different....

http://store.thodio.com/collections/frontpage

Alternatively...

http://audioprodirect.co.uk/products/allroom-air-one/

AudioPro were at the Bristol Hifi show this year and had some cracking sounding units.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

swordstoke said:


> For something a little different....
> 
> http://store.thodio.com/collections/frontpage
> 
> ...


Thanks, although they look cool. They're not exactly portable lol


----------



## swordstoke (Aug 7, 2010)

litcan91 said:


> Thanks, although they look cool. They're not exactly portable lol












Look portable to me  :lol:


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

I would look at the Jawbone Jambox I have both the mini and big version both excellent and some great deals on Amazon.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

swordstoke said:


> Look portable to me


Will work as a great excuse to get the wrangler


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

MPS101 said:


> I would look at the Jawbone Jambox I have both the mini and big version both excellent and some great deals on Amazon.


Never really considered Jawbone as preferred a brand that specializes in some sort of sound/speakers etc. Like Bose, Pioneer, Harmon Kardon, Cambridge Audio etc. The Sony & Bose have impressed me the most for the price range & size - didn't try the Jawbone unfortunately...

Didn't even bother trying Bose soundlink 3 as it is just way too far out from the budget range for this specific occasion.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Bose £125 on Amazon Spain at the moment. I bought mine from Amazon Germany before Christmas for £120.

Bose Â® SoundLink Mini Â® - Altavoz portÃ¡til inalÃ¡mbrico con Bluetooth (baterÃ­a de 7 horas), plateado: Amazon.es: ElectrÃ³nica


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

mally said:


> Bose £125 on Amazon Spain at the moment. I bought mine from Amazon Germany before Christmas for £120.
> 
> Bose Â® SoundLink Mini Â® - Altavoz portÃ¡til inalÃ¡mbrico con Bluetooth (baterÃ*a de 7 horas), plateado: Amazon.es: ElectrÃ³nica


That's excellent, what are the warranty terms?


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

A year. Just as in UK.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi, go with the Boss sound link mini. I have one. After weeks of looking and testing my wife got me one for Christmas. If you want out and out loud, find something else. Be mindful that small will never go that loud! Having said that, loudness comes with quality and for it's size fills my front room which is 4 meters by 7 meters. I also used it last weekend in the garden, while drinking beer and BBQing and it's plenty lond enough even outside.

It has a very good bass level, treble can be a little light so make adjustments on your HTC. Place it just away from a wall on a solid table stand etc to get the best bass/sound. Battery lasts a long time also. Get one your love it!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, feedback & advice - I've finally ordered Bose Soundlink Mini, it's currently at home charging. 

The Sony was ruled out for me after hearing a significant difference in sound when unplugged - where as Bose was not affected plugged in OR unplugged. 

Although another contestant has entered into my decision making process upon listening to all of them again. 

Harman Kardon Esquire - Similar size to Bose, just differently shaped was producing really impressive sound which was actually louder then Bose. Sound quality was really close too, although the Bose did take the edge when listening to them side by side. 

Another pleasant surprise on the second sound review in a different store was Denon Envaya DSB-200, the sound quality was brilliant, but I've already settled on a small portable bluetooth speaker. Although the Denon is feels right in your hand, is portable & has exceptionally good battery life - its something that would take up more thank pocket / glovebox space. 

So anyone considering portable speakers, these three were top for me in the price range - Bose Soundlink 3 of course blows them all out of water but is over the budget & size requirement for me. 

Will report back if I'm still impressed with Bose Soundlink Mini in my personal environment - I have high hopes & expectations


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

*Bose*

I voted srs x5 as this was within my price range and came up well on different forum reviews. However, had a demonstration of the Bose soundlink (not mini) at the weekend gone and was the last one they did at £125 to get rid of stock. Immense! Glad I spotted the deal!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I voted srs x5 as this was within my price range and came up well on different forum reviews. However, had a demonstration of the Bose soundlink (not mini) at the weekend gone and was the last one they did at £125 to get rid of stock. Immense! Glad I spotted the deal!


Don't get me wrong, the Sony is still an excellent piece of equipment & is one of the best in its price range, but the battery powered sound reduction just didn't cut it for me.

That's an excellent price, which one was it Soundlink 1,2 or 3?

I can recall being as impressed by the 1 as the 3, but I don't understand why they've produced next versions so quick - was there a known fault with the Soundlink mini 1 & 2?


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Bose SoundLink Mini, Diffusore Bluetooth, Argento: Amazon.it: Elettronica

£105.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

mally said:


> Bose SoundLink Mini, Diffusore Bluetooth, Argento: Amazon.it: Elettronica
> 
> £105.


Wow I'd snap that up if I didn't already get one... Just a heads up to all of you guys, the soundlink mini 2 has just been released - only seem it available in Bose currently, same price as original £170


----------

